# "Big" Vivarium Handywork (Image heavy)



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey guys and girls. Been working on this project for a few months (I've been busy, sue me.) and meant to post it sooner but It's not been 100% finished. It's still not but it's nearly finished. Tomorrow I'm planning on adding some more.

Note: If anyone would like a "How to" post just reply asking me how it's done and I'd be more than happy to help and tell you. There probably won't be any pictures though. I'll just have to be very descriptive!

All comments welcome (Please comment!) even bad ones + Criticism.









The Viv when being built (It's not much different now!)









The sand after just being added (Yuck.)
(Note: The background and "rocks" were done at an earlier date)









Dried sand and driftwood added (Looking better!)









Even more expanding foam added, Grass added too.









Expanding foam painted (There's also a DIY hide in the picture, can you spot it?)









and this is the (not yet) finished result. More pics to follow with closeup and details...


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

*More pictures (Hurrah!)*

New pictures as promised...









Closeup of basking spot area.









Midview of the Viv.









Entrance to the hide (I'm quite proud of this.)









Left half of the Viv.









Basking Area.









Closeup view of the "rocks" along the back.









Left half of the Viv, still to be worked on.









Great looking dead plant I found. I think it looks really good.

Please comment guys, I'd love to hear everyone's views.

Sorry for all the pics, especially if you're reading this on a 56k.

Cheers!

EDIT: I know the floor is a complete tip, all that sand. There's now paint on the floor too, oops... The OH will kill me.


----------



## Sueg65 (Aug 14, 2006)

Very nice :mf_dribble:


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

very nice wats it for


----------



## halford_saints (Jan 28, 2008)

that built in hide at the back is awesome :lol2:
great idea


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

halford_saints said:


> that built in hide at the back is awesome :lol2:
> great idea


Cheers! That was an accident. If you look in the earlier pictures it was an accident as the foam fell over.

As to the other questions - It's probably going to be for a Beardie.

The dimensions are 6' x 3' x 3'


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

Well.. The tank's not improved much since these pictures were taken. I'm planning on doing a lot tomorrow (I have another large can of expanding foam).

The tank won't be finished for a week or so yet, as when I was cutting the "glass" for the front, it shattered. :bash:

Edit: Actually I did 3 "shelves" on the back today. Just finished grouting them about 3 minutes ago. I'll use the foam on them and get them painted tomorrow. Pictures to follow 12/04/08


----------



## LauraMartin (Apr 15, 2008)

its really good, made good use of the space, i did one of my own, but got carried away, ended up building a million things and over crowding, today had to take it apart. you have left plenty of floor space which is great. well done, it will feel amazing once its totally done n u get your little baby in there, he will love it.


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Other than sticking a guard on the basking lamp, very nicely done. A viv to be proud of!


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

Issa said:


> Other than sticking a guard on the basking lamp, very nicely done. A viv to be proud of!


That's on the list of priorities. I don't have anything for the front of the viv yet so I think that would be first.

More pics WILL follow today as I've done a fair bit more. :2thumb:

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

looking great!

It's probably just the pictures..but is it ventilated?


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

Very nice mate !


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

Good Job !!!


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

Mason said:


> It's probably just the pictures..but is it ventilated?


Yeah. I'm glad someone raised that issue - It's well ventilated nearer the top. It's not shown on the pictures though.

Here are the pictures as promised for the past few days...









Two of the three shelves on the back.









Closeup of a shelf









And this is ye ole' waterin' hole. Basically a plastic tub with expanding foam. Simple but effective when painted -









(The paint was wet, that's why it looks shiny)









Finished shelf.









Finished basking spot









Finished! (Note: You can even see the "trial glass" if you look closely enough on the right hand side.)

Thanks for all the positive comments guys.


----------



## Just_Nash (Dec 1, 2007)

Any tips on what materials you used? for grouting, paintins, spraying etc. Lots of different colours in the rock bits. 

nicely done btw : victory:


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

Just_Nash said:


> Any tips on what materials you used? for grouting, paintins, spraying etc. Lots of different colours in the rock bits.
> 
> nicely done btw : victory:


Thanks!

Yeah I've got plenty tips. There's only one tip I'm lacking. How to get expanding foam off your fingers and the floors :whistling2:.

Anyway -

Most of it is just expanding foam. after sealing the tank around the floor, I just sprayed foam along the back till it looked good enough (Note: It expands to 3 times the size).

The remainder of the back is just tile grout applied randomly with the spreader tool that was in the tub, left to dry then painted.

I've only used one colour of paint in the WHOLE tank. Just mixed some sand in with the paint and it changes the effect drastically, making it far more realistic.

For cutting polystyrene, there's only one tip you will need. Get a small hacksaw blade, heat it up for a few seconds on a cooker hob and just hold it on the polystyrene and it'll slice through like butter into any shape you want. Do this in a well ventilated area though.

For cutting the expanding foam, let it dry first then use a regular Stanley knife.

The expanding foam dries fairly fast. It cures quicker if you mist it VERY slightly with a misting bottle. It also apparently helps it stick but I didn't think so. It did however help it stick to my skin and not come off for the next 3 days.

Any other tips feel free to ask : victory:

Edit: I just noticed the smiley face I drew in the sand. (Just under the pile of rocks at the basking spot)


----------



## mitch2028 (Aug 18, 2007)

what paint did you use mate, looks top notch!


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

I honestly can't remember, as I threw the paint can out. To be 100% I think it doesn't really matter what paint as long as it's covered with something i.e Varnish and all the fumes are left to disappear before adding an animal.

Acrylic is generally the favourite though as far as everyone thinks.


----------



## mcrickydiva (Mar 4, 2007)

great viv

and haha about the expanding foam on your fingers
my boss used some the otherday on something and got some on his hands...so wipped it with the other and had it stuck to his hands for days...


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

mcrickydiva said:


> great viv
> 
> and haha about the expanding foam on your fingers
> my boss used some the otherday on something and got some on his hands...so wipped it with the other and had it stuck to his hands for days...


It's a nightmare. It refuses to come off even with soap. Had to use sandpaper. :bash:


----------



## tat2stu (Apr 18, 2008)

use surgical/latex gloves
much easier:lol2:


----------



## Kolin (May 4, 2008)

Reaper941 said:


> It's a nightmare. It refuses to come off even with soap. Had to use sandpaper. :bash:



Try Acetone/Nail varnish remover


----------



## beaney (Mar 21, 2008)

HI, I want to immitate what you've done with the expanding foam as your rocks look very real! Please could you tell me the brand and where you got it from so that I know what I use is going to be safe? And also what type of paint you used and how you finished it, ie. varnish or similar or nothing? Thanks!


----------



## beardieLOVE (Apr 12, 2008)

this is amazing well done. looks very realistic. lucky future beardie


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

beaney said:


> HI, I want to immitate what you've done with the expanding foam as your rocks look very real! Please could you tell me the brand and where you got it from so that I know what I use is going to be safe? And also what type of paint you used and how you finished it, ie. varnish or similar or nothing? Thanks!


Thanks for all the great comments everyone. I haven't had internet for a while (This is out of my league to fix, and I'm a network admin (and a techy guy) :bash: Stupid ISP.)

The expanding foam I used was own brand from B&Q and Wickes.

Using it can't be simpler. Just don't aim to build a High wall (I have VERY GOOD tips on how to do this, just ask) with just a can of expanding foam.
Just clear the area, wipe it down before applying and leave it to set. I sprinkled small amounts of sand ontop of the wet paint for extra effect.

I highly advise Wickes because it's cheaper (£10 for 2 large cans)
Although I've heard rumours that "Toolcom" sells them for £2?? :mf_dribble:

I can't remember the type of paint, It was some sort of acrylic although I'm sure all paint is safe aslong as it's left to dry and all fumes are long gone before adding a creature.

The viv has come on leaps and bounds, I thought I was finished but apparently not. I've done LOTS in my few days without internet. When I get my service back I'll be able to get pictures up.

Cheers!


----------



## gesh gecko (Feb 11, 2008)

my secondary school teacher today found some expanding foam (polyfiller) from in the back cupboard left over from builders that had redecorated...she stupidly opened it not knowing it had been shaken by the builders before...boom it properly exploded all over the school books and everything...gone completely hard...:devil:


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

Totally finished-ish!!!! :2thumb:

Note: The plants are totally free of insecticides. The back one is a Spider plant (Chlorophytum comosum) and the smaller one is some sort of small cacti (Thornless).

There's some huge pawprints at the front from the OH's Springer + Cocker spaniels.

The large stones are Sand Stone.


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

Nice viv !!


----------

